# What do you think my BF% is........



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I know it doesn't matter but want to know my current bf %. I'm thinking around 8-9%? or am i slightly higher than that?

Few pics














































Before pic about 7 week ago for those intrested.....










Have taken progress pic's throughout but will post them when i've finished dieting. Just wanted to know my bf%


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know, but you're looking good mate! Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd say 8-10% mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I reckon youre not far off in you estimate. looking lean, and nice gym btw.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looking ripped mate, i'd say 10%.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks lads.

I've just started keto last sunday so will be on that untill my hol in 6 weeks. I'm wanting to shift the stubborn fat around my abbs, i want a chistled mid section lol.

Can show a pic from about 8 week ago if you like?


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah mate show us the before during and afters


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

looking ripped mate about 10% id say


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Thanks lads.
> 
> I've just started keto last sunday so will be on that untill my hol in 6 weeks. I'm wanting to shift the stubborn fat around my abbs, i want a chistled mid section lol.
> 
> Can show a pic from about 8 week ago if you like?


Looking mint mate, 6 weeks of Keto and you'll be shredded...!!! :thumbup1:

You on a cycle as well bud?!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

big ste said:


> Looking mint mate, 6 weeks of Keto and you'll be shredded...!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> You on a cycle as well bud?!


On 2ml test p/w and 50mg winny/ed mate. Did test/tren for 8 week before i added the winny about 4 week ago

Hope so mate, i'm not going for size. Just want to good physique i can add too


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking canny bud


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

fuking ripped mate,good work


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking Good mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice!!!

I would definatly say your on the good side of 10%, if pushed I'de say 9%.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

definetly under 10% for sure, whats your weight mate? Looking good fella


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

militant said:


> definetly under 10% for sure, whats your weight mate? Looking good fella


Thanks mate!

Was 11.8st on sunday when i started keto. was 11.5 this morning.

The before pic i was 12st


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the decent replies peeps.

Was expecting.......why u dieting....add some mass lol.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking good here bro.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

bayman said:


> Looking good here bro.


Thanks mate.

It's the leanest i have ever been and it's great to read good comments. Was a little worried about posting the pic's lol


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Big improvement over the first photo, it also shows you its not just about the weight, as your defination actually makes you look bigger than your first photo. Well done and i think you will look shredded by the time you finnish your keto.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

well done mate looking good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe you have to be under 10 % to show abs mate so dont think your far off the mark TBH


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I believe you have to be under 10 % to show abs mate so dont think your far off the mark TBH


Not true.

People can hold the majority of fat just on there mid section rather than the whole body and still have a really low bodyfat with no visable abbs.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah i'd say you were looking at 8-10%

damn well done chap


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I believe you have to be under 10 % to show abs mate so dont think your far off the mark TBH


think below 14% is the usual benchmark. could be wrong though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> think below 14% is the usual benchmark. could be wrong though


Not according to the OP mate.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Not according to the OP mate.


Like said you could have a 10% bodyfat but could be holding 8% on you midsection, which would hide your abbs.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking mint mate well done


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Quick update.

Nearly 2 weeks on keto and i'm already looking more dry/lean. Just a pic i took yesterday, no pump or tensing, just a pose after waking lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Nearly 2 weeks on keto and i'm already looking more dry/lean. Just a pic i took yesterday, no pump or tensing, just a pose after waking lol.


yeeeaaaa thats the sh!t right there!

Your in great shape. I bet you can see your body massivly change every few days?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agreed looking decent mate, sub 10 but forget numbers, mirror says your doing well 

On a side note, fcuk me that is some awful posing! :lol:


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

definately looking very dry and the improvements just keep coming, but for fcuk sake buy a new mirror that ones sh!t.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Agreed looking decent mate, sub 10 but forget numbers, mirror says your doing well
> 
> On a side note, fcuk me that is some awful posing! :lol:


Thanks mate.

Haha ignore the pose, was trying to show my traps and shoulder in the tiny mirror space:lol:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

paddyrr3 said:


> definately looking very dry and the improvements just keep coming, but for fcuk sake buy a new mirror that ones sh!t.


Ta dude......but leave my mirror alone:laugh:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> yeeeaaaa thats the sh!t right there!
> 
> Your in great shape. I bet you can see your body massivly change every few days?


I'm defintly feeling the keto and seeing pic's of myself show the results already! but tbh i don't really see what i do in the pic's, Prob because i see myself every day.

I will take weekly pic's and update the thread to show progress. Won't be posting any this weekend tho as it's my refeed tomoz night till sat night, will be looking like **** sunday:laugh:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice one i'd say def on the right side of 10 too


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

This is what it's about dude. Great effort and hard work. Looking good.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> This is what it's about dude. Great effort and hard work. Looking good.


Top man.

Refeed tomoz. Should i start with a small amount of carbs tomoz afternoon before my workout then some simple carbs straight after, then start the carb eating lol.

Thinking abut eating dirty tomoz night like some, raison cinnemon bagels, pancakes, soreen, waffels, icecream, whip cream, syrup ect... then eating some decent complex carbs sat?

What you think mate.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Thanks for all the decent replies peeps.
> 
> Was expecting.......why u dieting....add some mass lol.


yeah mate your looking a bit on the skinny side, maybe its time ti skip the diet and maybe lift some iron??

your looking good!! ( meant in a non gay way )


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

deep85 said:


> yeah mate your looking a bit on the skinny side, maybe its time ti skip the diet and maybe lift some iron??
> 
> your looking good!! ( meant in a mega gay way )


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

deep85 said:


> yeah mate your looking a bit on the skinny side, maybe its time ti skip the diet and maybe lift some iron??
> 
> your looking good!! ( meant in a non gay way )


Haha

Man crush?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Under 10% for sure imo as the obliques are fully out, well done... looking great


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Haha
> 
> Man crush?


lol well my sis and my mate think your fit if that gives you an ego boost :beer: but think im on some kind of gay forum


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

deep85 said:


> lol well my sis and my mate think your fit if that gives you an ego boost :beer: but think im on some kind of gay forum


Pic's :innocent:

Only kidding mate lol.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Sub 10% for sure, can tell in the vascularity and muscle shapes. I might even say close to 8.

It's not particularly strange to hold ab fat until the end. You can blame genetics for that. I've had professional 12 site calliper and bodpod readings of 7.8% and was still looking a bit messy on the bottom 2 abs. However, on cycle you should have better fat partitioning.

Being on cycle will help but at this point you might want to think about some advanced strategies to keep the body losing fat as it really won't want to e.g. Lyle McDonalds Stubborn Fat Protocal 2.0 for cardio.


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

looking good man!!


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

what was you diet structure?


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

cant say what ur body % is but gd shape mate keep up the hard work


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback guys ;0)

Big dawg i'm on keto, my diet is posted on here.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

3 weeks in now, and finished my refeed lastnight. My first refeed i just eat rubbish and took me all last week to loose the water bloat from it lol. So i did a proper refeed on fri afternoon untill sat night eating just simple carbs with really low fat like, soreen/bread/bagels/crumpets/pancakes/cereal/yog/honey/syrup/jam/muller rice with 1 chicken/pasta dish and a cheat with cookies/biscuits/milk before bed. I eat 110g of carbs every 2-3 hours with a whey shake from fri-sat night.

This is a pic from this morning after eating 1700g of simple carbs, with very little bloat tbf, so i think my refeed went quite well. I'm 7lb heavier today too, due to water/glycogen.










Started an ECA stack today too and will be doing circuit training to help with the stubborn fat on my abbs. Hoping to see a big diffrence in 3 weeks before my holiday.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> 3 weeks in now, and finished my refeed lastnight. My first refeed i just eat rubbish and took me all last week to loose the water bloat from it lol. So i did a proper refeed on fri afternoon untill sat night eating just simple carbs with really low fat like, soreen/bread/bagels/crumpets/pancakes/cereal/yog/honey/syrup/jam/muller rice with 1 chicken/pasta dish and a cheat with cookies/biscuits/milk before bed. I eat 110g of carbs every 2-3 hours with a whey shake from fri-sat night.
> 
> This is a pic from this morning after eating 1700g of simple carbs, with very little bloat so i think my refeed went well. I'm 7lb heavier today too, due to water/glycogen levels.


dude! wheres the pic!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

It's on now mate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

phew 1700g of carbs, well done on that with no bloat either!

definatly look alot thicker and heavier, what weight are you in that pic?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

looking good mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> phew 1700g of carbs, well done on that with no bloat either!
> 
> definatly look alot thicker and heavier, what weight are you in that pic?


12.2st in the pic mate.

Last week i looked like sh!t due to eating rubbish and being greedy on my carbup and i also gained weight after the water loss. I didn't want the same thing this weekend so used the advice that ausbuilt gave me on the reload and think it did me well considering the amount of simple carbs i eat!

Was fed up eating all the sugars by tea time saturday and was craving for real food, but just kept going with the bagels/syrup ect... untill bed lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> 12.2st in the pic mate.
> 
> Last week i looked like sh!t due to eating rubbish and being greedy on my carbup and i also gained weight after the water loss. I didn't want the same thing this weekend so used the advice that ausbuilt gave me on the reload and think it did me well considering the amount of simple carbs i eat!
> 
> Was fed up eating all the sugars by tea time saturday and was craving for real food, but just kept going with the bagels/syrup ect... untill bed lol


Looks good, I actually wanna try what Ausbuilt reccomended now aswell. I might have to hit keto!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

big steve said:


> looking good mate, keep up the hard work


Cheers man, will be hitting it hard now.

More cardio. I'm adding some circuit training, and using an eca/t5's 2 week on 2 week off.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Looks good, I actually wanna try what Ausbuilt reccomended now aswell. I might have to hit keto!


I reckon the refeed did well, my muscles feel really hard today. Was very strict untill lastnight when i eat 11 biscuits with 2 bagels and used choc spread taking way over my fat intake for the day. Luckily it hasn't left me looking to bad unlike lastweek lol.

Ausbuilt knows his stuff. I will be using creatine/d-bol with every carb meal after my hol, he says it gives a great rebound!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I reckon i did well with the carb up. Was very strict untill lastnight when i eat 11 biscuits with 2 bagels and used choc spread taking way over my fat intake for the day. Luckily it hasn't left me looking to bad unlike lastweek lol.
> 
> Ausbuilt knows his stuff. I will be using creatine/d-bol with every carb meal after my hol, he says it gives a great rebound!


Yeah its the dbol one I wanna do! Should be awesome


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

looking good mate, nice work in the 7 week pics


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah me too but i will leave that untill i come back from my holiday. I will deffo need to do keto after that!

Also want to finish the gear i'm taking before adding more. In the mornings i take

1 multi vit

1 magnesium tab

2 glucosimine tabs- +1 at night

hayfever tab

3 winstrol- +2 in the afternoon

1 chest eze

3 caffine tabs

1 asprin

That can't be good all at once lol.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just looked at the pic i took last week and i'm hoping to be looking like this again in a few days lol.










I do have some bloat but nothing like last week!! On a plus side i will have plenty of energy/strengh in the gym this week.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The eca has certainly decreased my appitite today. I did a fasted circuit training session this morning at 10.30 with steady 20min bike work, and have only eaten 3 larger meals today. I'm usually stuffing my face at this time so i'm hoping i can stay like this so it will be easy to stick to cals!!

Or do you think the carbup could have decreased my appitite.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> The eca has certainly decreased my appitite today. I did a fasted circuit training session this morning at 10.30 with steady 20min bike work, and have only eaten 3 larger meals today. I'm usually stuffing my face at this time so i'm hoping i can stay like this so it will be easy to stick to cals!!
> 
> Or do you think the carbup could have decreased my appitite.


carb up normally either crashes my appetite or makes me starving for more carbs, either way its not good.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey s3_abv is there thread with what ausbuilt reccomended on the carb-up ive just done my first one and made it a bit of a dirty one .. so im gonna see how things go this week but was just interested in what he recommends? cheers


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> carb up normally either crashes my appetite or makes me starving for more carbs, either way its not good.


Yeah i've had the "cravings for more carbs" lastweek. Ended up doing an all weekender lol. Justhad some scram egg with cheese n double cream to bunk the fat up for the day.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

matt88 said:


> hey s3_abv is there thread with what ausbuilt reccomended on the carb-up ive just done my first one and made it a bit of a dirty one .. so im gonna see how things go this week but was just interested in what he recommends? cheers


On my refeed thread mate.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

how tall are you mate?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

5.8ft mate. why? lol


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> 5.8ft mate. why? lol


You look really decent sized for 12 stone so was thinking you must be fairly small, keep it up.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> You look really decent sized for 12 stone so was thinking you must be fairly small, keep it up.


Thank you.

I'm not that small tho, am i!! hahaha.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm not that small tho, am i!! hahaha.


5ft 8, hmmm yeh thats quite small mate sorry haha.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> 5ft 8, hmmm yeh thats quite small mate sorry haha.


Well i'm nearly 5ft 9 if thats any better lol.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

This is the end of my 3rd week now, starting 4th on sunday after my refeed today-sat.

I took a pic on sunday morning, one wednesday and one this morning in the same pose at the same time before breakfast and thought i would show the diffrence.

Sunday after carbup










wednesday










Friday










I'm 11.7 today, was 12.2 on sunday. Ps leave my pink pants alone, i'm not a **** lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> This is the end of my 3rd week now, starting 4th on sunday after my refeed today-sat.
> 
> I took a pic on sunday morning, one wednesday and one this morning in the same pose at the same time before breakfast and thought i would show the diffrence.
> 
> ...


ha! That change is ridiculous!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha thanks dude. 2 more weeks then i'm off to egypt, upped cardio to 20 min after each weigh session x4 a week, 1h 15min circuit cardio/abbs wed, 1h swimming on sunday to aid keto.

Will post pic's again next friday lol.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm off to eygpt next week, were you staying?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

watch out for the ice cubes in egypt! If they say they are made from bottled water dont believe them and ask for no ice! The worse ****s/flu ever I had over there!!

On a side note its amazing how much muscle is hiding underneath some bulkier people (talking about your other pic 7 weeks out). Just shows anyone can really rip up and look alot more muscular.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Staying at the sharm holiday resort in namaa bay mate. First time out there for us, seems pretty hot tho on the weather forcast lol.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

yeh, 34 at the mo! enjoy


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You too mate. It's like 35-40 at night in july lol, we go 2 week on tuesday so the missis just said.

Got my shopping list with what test to bring back too!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm off next friday, i went 6 months ago, not a bad place, just be prepared to have the eygptian men shag your missus with thier eyes! you'll see what i mean!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha. I've heard mate, i went turkey and thats a similiar place. Being haggled to death untill you buy something that you don't want lol.

Really looking forward it, wanna see the pyramids ect...have a safe journey bud.


----------

